# KX modifier - Has anyone run



## JJENNETT (Feb 27, 2014)

Has anyone run into the KX modifier issue ? Is anyone adding it to old claims back to the date 08/13/13 ? and doing a corrected claim ?
CPT 332006,33207,33208
ICD 9 426.0, 426.12 426.13 426.81 746.86

Thank you
Joyce
ALaska Heart Insititute


----------



## Tcarmany (Mar 5, 2014)

*KX Modifier*

We've recently received an edit on C1785 - DC Pacermaker requiring a modifier. Is "KX" the modifier that they require? We implanted an DC Pacer
33208 on the left sublcavian side of the patient.
Tcarmany, CPC
GSH/HIMS Dept


----------



## dshirley13 (Mar 7, 2014)

CMS Manual Systemwww.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Transmittals/...
N 32/320.4/ Cardiac Pacemaker Claims Require the KX Modifier ... 33206, 33207, or 33208, as unprocessable when the - KX modifier is not present.


This is the Medicare transmittal...we weren't clear whether to go back and add the modifier or not.


----------



## Misty Dawn (Mar 20, 2014)

I called my Noridian (provider contact center) and asked her these two things: 
Do we need to go back and add the KX modifier to claims from 8/13/13 to now? No. Claims will not be denied until the July 7 2014 implementation date as outlined in the MLN Matters MM8525.

When do we need to start using the KX modifier for these claims? You can use the updated ICD 9 codes with the KX modifier on claims on or after 8/13/13 to train providers/staff and get everything ironed out before the implementation date July 7 2014. 

So basically at least for my area (WA) you can start using these now if you want to but you will not recieve denials for not using the KX modifer/ICD 9 until July 7/2014.


----------

